# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Cila kishte qen familja kryesore e qytetit te Petreles?

## Lent

Me falni por per shkaqe te shkolles me nevojitet paksa nje histori e vogel e familjeve te qytetit te Petreles , si psh. cila ishte familja kryesore e petreles cilet ishin antaret e asaj familje etj.

----------


## fegi

MISTERET QE FLEJNE MBI KALAN E PETRELESE


Apo pa ato pershkrimet Ana Komenese,qe e ndriqojn  si pishtar ne terin e historise,gjat veprimeve luftarake te Boemundit,birit te mbretit norman Robert Guiskardit?Apo nese atje nuk dote kishte seline e saj Mamica Kastrioti?
Po le ti marim ngjarjet me radhe Ajo u ndertua ne shekullin III-IV vetume si nji kulle vrojtimi per te kontolluar rruget qe lidhin jugun me veriun e pikirishteate degezim te vijese Egnatia,qe kalon per gjate Erzenite deri ne Durres dhe ate drejtim te Tiranese
Ne ate kohePetrela,se bashku me ndroqin,Lalmin Tuajanin,Dajtin Ishmin,etj,Bente pjese ne sistemin e fotifikimeve mbrojtese per rreth qytetit kollose te Durresite,FAle pozicionit te saj te favorizuar bujarishte nga natyra ajo u zgjodh si nji roje ngurrte u zhvilluadhe jetoi duke pare rebeshet historike te dy mijevjeqareve te   fundit.
 Dhe ja tani disa penelata historike,qe e bene te famshem emrin e saj dhe pa te cilate dote kishte humbur.
Malhu,autori bizantin kur tregoi per takimin midise Adamantit,komandant te derguarnga peradori bizantin Zenoni dhe Teodorihut,mbret te gotve shkruan"Adamianti,duke u gjetur ne nji gjendje te veshtir,u nis nga nji mbremje me dyqind ushtar.Ai udhtoi ne nji rruge te pjerte dhe te veshtire te panjohur prej shumices,te ngusht e te pa rrahur neper te cilen per te pare here,siq thonin athere,shkelnin kuajt dhe duke u sjellur rreth e qark erdhi ne nji keshtjell afer Epidamit,qe esht e vendosur ne nji koder te larte dhe ne pergjithsi te pa pushtueshme.Ne te gjendet nje humner e madhe,pran te ciles rrjedh nji lume i thelle...Adamanti qendroi mbi nji shkemb...."
Njiqind vjet me pare Petrela kish jetuar luften e eger midis normanve dhe bizantit.Ana Komnen kjo kronikane qe gdhendi ngjarjet historike te kohes duke qene e bija e perandorit bizantin Aleks Komneni i shihte veprimet luftarake me syte dhe logjiken e perandorit.
Ajo tregon per rolin e rendesishem qe luajti Petrela ne ate kohra 
Kur Bizanti pa levizjet luftarake te normanve mori masat e veta mbrojtse.
Ai e zgjodhi Petrelen si nji nga kater pikat nevragjike dhe e perforcon me ngut e kjo tregon per karakterin e saj te konsideruar te qendrueshme nga pikpamja e strategjise ushtarake dhe kjo e bene edhe me te rendesishme ne fatin e saj.Tri fortesat e tjera ishin Debrani,Aulona dhe Klisurati.si Komandant i Petrel u caktua oficeri nga me te zotet.I pari ishte Marian Mavrokataloni i cili pase ksaj detyre u emrua komandat i flotes e pase ti Aleksander Kabasila,i shquar per trimeri te jashtezakonshem  siq Sulmi i pare i normanve ndaj Durrsit nuk pati sukses.
Kjo ndodhi ne vitin 1106. Ne vitin 1107-1108 u be sulmi i dyte.
Ne krye te normanve ishte vete Boemundi,mbret i biri i te famshmit Roberto Guiskardi.vijon

----------


## fegi

Strategjia e tij  isht me e menduar nga ajo e para.Ai vendosi,qe perpara se ti versulej Durrsite te shkatrone zingjirte mbrojtese prej fortesash qe vargzoheshin per rethe qytetit .filliimishte  ai pushtoi  Petrelen.Keshtu normanete u siguruan nga ndonji ndihme qe munde te vinte Durresite nga rruga e Krrabes :mace e verdhe: ashme andej nuk munde te kalonin me karavane me ushqime.Sa pika e pare e strategjise se marrjes se kalave ne ato kohra e kishte emrin uri.
E pafate dhe e shquare Petrele. E Sulmua u rrenu por pa u harrua.Barleti shkruan se ajo u ridertu nga te paret e Topiasve,qe ishin zoter te Shqiperise se mesme.
Andej nga vitet njemije e katerqinde e ca Petrela u pyshtua nga turqite te cilete e katandisen ne nji fashte me pese shtepi e tri hane,por pa i hequr karakterin ushtarake,per te cilin konsiderohej si pa pushtueshme.Petrela u ndertu edhe ne strategjine e Skendrbeute.Keshtu mbase marrjes se Krujese ai e dergoj thuajase te gjitha ushtrine e tij per te pushtuar Petrelen.Pastaj se si mori ekushdo munde te lexoj ne rrefimin e barletit.Ne kohen e Skenderbeut Petrela ishte nji qytet i vogel feudal nje brilante strategjike si dhe Sfetigradi dhe Stelushi Ne Petrele e kishte seline e saj dheMamica Ajo qendronte atje se bashku me familjen dhe kohorten.Po pikirishte Atje?Ne kullat apo ne ndonje nga ato rrenojate qe kane mbetur akoma?

----------


## fegi

Si u banua Petrela

Ne afersi te Petrelese lartsohet Mali i Viles.Aty eshte Persqopi,ku ruhen ende renojate impresionuse te nji qyteti antike,si dhe nji fortifikim i periudhes se antikitetit te vone.Muret gjigante te Persqopit ikan studiuar dikur Fabian Miraja.
Qe nga Perqopi shihet Kruja dhe fotifikimete per rreth Durrsite
Ne strategjine luftarake te lashtesise  njihet termi"singjiri fortifikimesh".Rreth e qarke Durrsite ishin dertuar shume fortifikime,te cilate e ruanin si pararoj.
Persqopi,kjo qender e banuar ilire,ishte e vetmja ne ato ane,der ne shekujte e pare te pushtimit romake.
Ne shekullin III-IV qyteti i perqopit fillo te humbiste rendesine e tij,
Atehere u ndertua edhe kulla e pare vrojtues ne Petrele,e cila esht nji nga ekzemlaret me  klasike te ksaj kategorie.
Me zhvillimin e metejshme kulla u kthye ne keshtjell  dhe keshtjella ne qytet Kjo ndodhi ne mesjeten ,kur me ndryshimin e rrethanave,jeta fillo te qvedosej nga Persqopi ne Petrel Ateher u ndertua edhe nji ujsjellse i gjate,qe sillte uje te bollshume nga burimete e Pesqopit ne Petrelen e sotume.
Akoma ruhen si gjurme fragmente te gurte te shtrati te tij.

Historia ndretimore e kalase se petreles
Petrela ika fillimite e saj ne shekullin III.IV kur romaket ndertuan ne cepin me te thepsuar te shkembite nje kulle vrojtimi te rumbullaket,tre kateshe,ndonja 18-20 metra ne diameter.Muret e saj me tulla te trasha jan murre dyshe te mbushura ne mese me gure,e llaq.
Thone edhe se ka qen e suvat

----------


## fegi

Thone edhe se kaqen suvatuar.Po ai ylli zvastika,qe pershendet diellin prej 1600 apo 1700 vjetesh,perse kaqen ateher?
 Hyrja ne kulle behej ne katine e dyte,me shkalle te levishme.Keshtu ajo ishte e izoluar plotesisht dhe e pa deprtueshme nga sulmete e jashtme.
Ne katine e pare eshte stera e ujite,qe ze ndonji 30 metra kub.Nga breda ka nji suvatim me dy shtresa llaqi.Ajo edhe sot e ksaj dite e ruane me muaje ujin e shiute te mbledhur ne tarase,e te zbritur poshte ne stere me tuba te gjere prej qeramike te pjekur fort ,duke te habitur me ate teknike izoluese te perdorur shtatembdhjet shekuj me pare.
Ne katin e dyte jane frengjit me hapje kendore dhe ambijentin sanitar
ky kate kishte nji siperfaqe te vogel dhe nete munde te strehohen vetum nji garnizone i vogel luftaresh trima te cilet kishin detyr te veshgonin rruget dhe ti ipnin   sinjale me flake per kalate e tjera,qe shiheshin pertej.
Kati i trete eshte shembur pjesarishte, ruane ruane akoma 13 metra nga laresia e saj e dikurshme.Ruane gjithashtu sheshpushimete,qemerete e ulte dhe shume elemente te tjere te konstrucionit orgjinal.Ka mundesi,qe ne pjesen e siper te kullese  te kete qene nji ballkon rrethor i dale pakse perpara e me bedena karateristike diqka e ngjajshme me lokalin me derrasa,qe ikane vene siper disa vjete me pare.
Ne shekullin XI kalaja ishte akoma e vogel dhe shfrytezohej vetum per qellime ushtarake,ndersa popullsia qe banonte per rreth nuke munde te strehohej ,e mbrohej brenda saj.
Prandaj u ndertua edhe nji mur i jashtume me frengji,i larte dhe nji porte me mbrojtje te fuqishme.
Ka mundesi qe kjo  te kete ndodhur ne shekullin XIV dhe te jete bere nga Topiasite,qe edhe e zotronin .
Koha dhe tallazat e luftes benin punen e tyre,duke e dobsuaredhe renuar,prandaj
 aty vihen re edhe shume merementime.
Koha kalonte dhe kalaje i pershtatej se rese,Teknikate e me voneshume te luftimit kerkonin perforcime dhe pershtatje dhe kjo vertetohej nga pranija e frengjive
te pushkve ne ndertimete e me vonshem,te bera nga turqite.
Ata qe ekan studiuar me mir Apollon Baqe dhe Gjerak Karaiskaj,thone se kalaja e Petreles ka kaluar ne gjasht faza ndertimi der sa mori fizionomine e fundite e cila paraqitet sot si nji skice e gurte.

Kush ka shkruar per kalane e Petreles
Jane te shumte Historiante,apo udhtaret qe permendi Petrelen ne shkrimete e tyre.Leti rendisem shkurte.
E para eshte Ana Komnena, ajo e quan Petrula.
Ne vitin 1153 ketej kaloi tregetari arab Al.idriz.Ne harten e itinerarit te tij ai pershkruan rrugen nga Durrsi ne Oher.ku takon vetume nje fortifikim.Betrulan.
Me vone Barleti e quan Petrelae.
Ne shekullin XIX Ami Bueja e indifikon Petrelen me ate qfare  kishte gjetur ne burimete historike ,te shkruara kohe me par.
Disa vjet me vone e vizitoj J.G.Hahn,albanolog austriak qe dha edhe nji pershkrim mjeshtror te keshtjelles.
Ne fillim te shekullit XX Petrelen e vizitoi T.Ipeni ,i cili botoi dy fotografi te keshtjelles,ku duken edhe elementet ndertimore, te cilat sot jane shembur.
Gjate luftes se pare botrore keshtjellen e vizitoi Prashnikeri dhe Shaberi,te cilete percaktuan edhe kohen e fillimit te ekzistences se saj,shekullin e trete ose te kater.
Sa shume vizita ne keto kujtime te gurta te kohrave te kaluara!
Me vone ishte Shuflaj qe beri studime ne keshtjell,duke dhen kontributin e tij.
Gjate viteve Gjashtdhjeta ne shekullin XX,Damjan Komata Arkeolog per mesjeten,kreu germime ne keshtjell dhe solli shume te dhena te reja per jeten ekonomike dhe shoqrore,duke shtrier studinin ne kohe.
Studimi i kalase u thellua me tej nga Apollon Baqe dhe Gjerak Karakiskaj,te cilete studimin e tyre teper te sakte e botuan ne revisten "Monumentet" ne vitin 1973.




http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1263288930

----------


## Bardhyl Haxhima

> Me falni por per shkaqe te shkolles me nevojitet paksa nje histori e vogel e familjeve te qytetit te Petreles , si psh. cila ishte familja kryesore e petreles cilet ishin antaret e asaj familje etj.


Nisur nga disa fakte historike reale,gjithashtu te trasheguara edhe ne ditet e sotme,po ju parashtroj disa prej tyre si me poshte:
Dihet historikisht qe ne pergjithesi ne shumicen e krahinave te banuara qe ne kohet e lashta fiset me te medha dhe me me influence, e per rrjedhoje nga ku dolen edhe familjet kryesore dhe te njohura ishin ato te cilat kishin pasuri qofshin ato te patundshme,apo edhe financiare (sipas kohes edhe llojet e monedhes).
Per sa i perket qytetit te Petreles,theksoj se ka qene nje nga qytetet kryesore qe ne kohet e sundimit te mbretit ilir "Bardhyl", si nje nyje lidhese midis "Dyrrahut"(Durresi i sotem) dhe pjeses lindore te vendit.Kalaja Ilire qe ndodhet ne pjesen juglindore te Petreles,sipas edhe studimeve te arkeologut te njohur dhe te nderuar Z.Neritan CEKA,datohet te kete pasur aktivitetin e saj 2000 vjet para lindjes se krishtit,qe do te thote se qyteti i Petreles ka nje histori 4000 vjecare.Keto te dhena historike kane qene te pasqyruara me se miri ne muzeumin e Petreles, i cili mund te themi pa frike ka qene nje nga muzete me te mire dhe me te pasur nga ana arkeologjike ne rreth,por qe per fat te keq u shkaterrua barbarisht pas viteve '90.
Por le te kthehemi tek tema.Sic edhe theksuam me lart,per ato aresye,nje nga familjet kryesore ne Petrele eshte familja HAXHIMALI.Eshte nje familje e cila ka zoteruar pjesen kryesore te pasurive te kesaj zone ku vendin kryesor e zene pasurite e paluajtshme si toka dhe ullinj te cilet perbejne nje pasuri me vlera per qytetin e Petreles.Pjestaret e kesaj familje kane qene dhe jane qytetare  te nderuar te cilet kane dhene dhe vazhdojne te japin  kontributin e tyre ne fusha te ndryshme te jetes.Me kete rast, po ju permend nje fakt historik.Sic dihet dhe nga te dhenat  historike te  themelimit te kryeqytetit, nje nga themeluesit, eshte edhe Haxhi Et'hem Beu, i cili eshte nje nga te paret e familjes HAXHIMALI,kjo edhe per faktin se mbiemri i kesaj familje, ka ne rrenjen e saj, emrin e ketij personaliteti.
Keto jane disa te dhena modeste,per kete familje,mund te vazhdonim edhe me gjate,ndoshta ne nje nderhyrje tjeter.
Eshte me vend te theksoj, se ka dhe familje te tjera me emer, te nderuara dhe te respektuara, per te cilat do te shkruaj peseri me pas.

Me respekt                   

Bardhyl HAXHIMALI

----------


## bardhyl.

Retrospektive
Disa te dhëna nga familja e Qazim Dajës, siç i kam dëgjuar.
Unë Fatmiri nipi i Qazimit dhe Hajries, djali i Rexhepit dhe Afërditës.

Betohem para atyre qe kane kaluar ne boten tjetër, se do te jem shume i sakte, për këto qe po shkruaj, për historikun e familjes se Qazim Dajës, meqenëse ma ka kërkuar Hasan Shehu, po një nga nipat e po kësaj familje, për te cilin nuk mungojnë super lativat  nga te afërmit dhe familja e madhe, ashtu dhe shoqëria e tij.
Qazim Daja është djali i pare i çiftit Ramazan dhe Hatixhe Daja dhe i trete, mbasi përpara kane qene 2 vajza Enveri dhe Hajdija. Enveri është martuar me Hasan Shehun e pare dhe e dyta me Sadik Haxhimalin, djalin e Hajdarit.
Qazimi ka lindur ne Petrele me 1887. Mbas tij kane lindur edhe 2 djem te tjerë, Qamili dhe Tasimi, çdo 3 vjet nga njeri-tjetri. Ne rininë e tij Qazimi ka qene shume aktiv dhe i gjalle për kohen, pasi arriti ta ndjeke hap pas hapi te atin, Ramazan Efendiun, si e njihte koha atë. Ramazani, sipas te thënave është shkolluar ne Turqi, për ekonomi, kjo sipas tregimeve te Qazimit dhe te njerëzve, qe e kane njohur, si p.sh. Shyqyri Daja, Ismail Sala etj., qe flisnin me super lativa, si njeri bamirës dhe i dashur me te gjithë. Tasimi u martua me vajzën e Osman Balit nga Baldushku,  duke lindur 2 fëmijë, Xhevdetin dhe Liljanen. Ndërsa Qamili emigroi ne moshën 18 vjeçare ne Amerike. U martua atje me një vajze shqiptare, Rukijen, me origjine nga Tepelena ku lindi 2 fëmije, Bardhylin dhe Pëllumbin. Qamili vdiq ne vitin 1989, ndërsa Bardhyli vdiq ne 2010 ne San Francisko. Bardhyli erdhi ne 1992 ne Gusht. Njeri i fisëm dhe i papare, arkitekt me fame ne San Francisko. President i firmës se madhe E.L.S Architecture, e cila ka rindërtuar urën e madhe te San Franciskos, kur u shemb nga tërmeti i vitit 1973, njëkohësisht dhe i pasur shume. Kjo s’ka shume nevoje, për shume koment, për familjen Daja. Ramazani ka qene gjithmonë kryellogaritari i pasurisë se Shefqet Verlacit. Një nder pasaniket me te mëdhenj, ne te gjithë Shqipërinë. Kur nuk pati me fuqi te punonte, vendin e Ramazanit e zuri Qazimi, duke u bere njeriu me i besuar i Verlacit, deri ne momentin kur ai iku nga Shqipëria. 
Kthehemi prape tek Qazimi. Gjyshi im Qazimi u martua me vajzën e Shehe Ahmetit, Hajrien. Nga martesa e këtij çifti linden plot 9 fëmijë : Ramazani, Zenepi, Afërdita, Nazmiu, Xhemali, Ramizi, Luani (Hakiu), Shpresa dhe Bukuria.

                                  Ramazani-----1920                              Xhemali-----1931
                                  Zenepi-----1923                                   Ramizi-----1933   
                                  Afërdita-----1925                                  Luani-----1938
                                  Nazmiu-----1928                                  Shpresa-----1941
                                                                                              Bukuria-----1944                   

Nga këta Ramazani, Zenepi, Afërdita dhe Nazmiu kane lindur ne Elbasan, meqenëse ishte ne pune tek Verlaci, por njëkohësisht ishte dhe banor i Petreles. Te 2 djemtë, Ramazani dhe Nazmiu kane mbaruar shkollën Normale te Elbasanit me rezultate shume te mira.  Shtëpinë e kane pasur tek ura e Zaranikes, ne hyrje te Elbasanit. Nuk e kishin ne mend te largoheshin, por meqenëse Zaranika (lumi), e përmbyste shpesh lagjen, ku kishin shtëpinë u detyruan te vijnë e te banojnë përfundimisht ne Petrele. Une e kam pare vendin ku ka jetuar Qazimi, nga ana e poshtme e rrugës hyrëse, për ne Elbasan, kur kam qene me pune ne metalurgji ne vitet 73-76. Kam takuar edhe komshinj te vjetër, qe shprehnin habinë si iku Daje Qazimi, duke lënë gjithë atë shtëpi, me gjithë atë kopsht, plot me portokalle,limona e mandarina. Mbasi erdhi ne Petrele, ngaqë ishte biznesmen, për kohen hapi një furre gëlqereje, thyente gurë dhe i përdorte për ndërtime, bashke me Shoqërinë Italiane.
Sipas Qazimit, te gjitha ndërtesat ne Petrele, Vila e Mbretit Zog, ne Kodrën e Saukut si dhe hoteli ne sheshin e pazarit, janë ndërtuar me gurët dhe gëlqeren qe nxirrej diku tek kthesa e rrugës, qe shkon për Baldushk.
Duhet shtuar, se ky biznes i Qazim Dajës, ishte i vetëm ne atë kohe ne te gjithë krahinën, mbasi Petrele ne atë kohe ishte, Nen/Prefekture.
Përveç këtij biznes Qazimi, grumbullonte lëkure bagëtish dhe meqenëse ishte mik me një nga tregtaret me te mëdhenj te Durrësit, Nexh Reken, shkonin me mall  nga Shqipëria dhe vinin po me mall, nga Italia. Edhe sot e kësaj dite nxirret akoma gëlqere te furri i gëlqeres se Qazim Dajës. Kjo gojëdhëne e treguar brez pas brezi, meqenëse kishte hotelin dhe manifaktura me mallra te ndryshme nga Italia. Me shpërthimin e Luftës se II-te botërore, Qazimi dhe familja e tij kane qene shume te lidhur me lëvizjen, mbasi te dy djemtë, Ramazani dhe Nazmiu, kane luftuar plot 6 vjet kundër okupatorit nazi-fashist. Ne ketë kohe Qazimi ka qene gjithmonë kryeplak i Petreles, duke patur parasysh itibarin, qe ka patur ne krahine. Ramazani, mbasi u diplomua ne Shkollën Normale, ka punuar si profesor tek Shkolla e Kuqe ne Tirane, ku ka qene edhe Profesor i violinës dhe pianos.
Ne kohen kur hyri gjermani ne Petrele, me 1943, pas një përplasje me arme me forcat partizane, ku kane luftuar edhe 2 djemtë e Qazimit, Nazistet mblodhën ne shesh para hotelit, te gjithë burrat dhe djemtë e rinj te fshatit, rreth 200 burra, për ti pushkatuar. Njeriu qe i shpëtoi këta burra, nga sharrsi gjerman, ishte kryeplaku i asaj kohe Qazim Daja. E gjithë krahina e ka treguar ketë, si një burrëri te madhe qe  ka treguar Qazimi i Petreles, mbasi nuk do te kishte mbetur i gjalle njeri, nga ajo masakër. Si për ironi te fatit, te njëjtën burrëri ka bere edhe Hajdar HAXHIMALI (Hajdari Avllait), ne vitin 1918, kur plasi Lufta e I-re botërore dhe superfuqitë e Evropës, e bene Shqipërinë plaçke tregu, për egërsirat e Ballkanit, Serbe, Greke etj.Ushtria serbe vjen deri tek KM 29 ose Kacalyte, meqenëse ne atë kohe nuk ekzistonte rruge automobilistike dhe bashke me 300 burra i dalin përpara tek kufiri Tirane-Elbasan dhe ne përpjekje  e sipër, mposhtin ushtrinë Serbe. Kjo, për arsye se, ushtria kishte hyre nga Qafe Thana dhe gjate rrugës, ishte përplasur me banoret e zonave te Rajces,Librazhdit dhe Elbasanit, ku dhe ishte dëmtuar shume, por ndërkohë duke bere krime ç’njerëzore. Sipas gojëdhënave, serbet kane there edhe gratë shtatzëna.
Theksoj këtu se Hajdari Avllait, siç e njihte krahina ishte shume i pasur me prona, bagëti dhe flori, ka qene gjithmonë kryeplak, ose siç quhej ne atë kohe, “Bajrak”.Qysh ne atë kohe dhe ne ditët e sotme, këndohet një kënge shume e bukur e Shqipërisë se Mesme:


“Esat Pasha rri n’karrike
Vjen Serbia shkel cifliqe
Shkili mre din dushmoni
Jom oxhak e jom Taptone

Bjen buria sqele m’sqele
Du bajrakun prej Petrele
Nuk du bajrakun e serbise
Por du bajrakun e Shqipnise”

Qazimi me Hajdarin ishin krushqi,motren e Qazimit e kishte marre i biri i tij, Sadiku, i cili la vetem nje djale, Hysenin.
Ne luften per clirimin e Vendit, kane luftuar shume djem te rinj, ku nje shifer prej 28000 burra djem e vajza, dhane jeten per clirimin e vendit.Nder keta kane qene edhe ata qe rane ne Petrele:
1.Bajram HAXHIMALI
2.Llazar LLAZARI
3.Ludovik SHLLAKU
4.Masar HAXHIMALI

Masar HAXHIMALI, eshte i biri i Hajdar HAXHIMALIT, i cili doli partizan ne moshe te madhe, mbi 45 vjec, duke luftuar me arme per krah atyre djemve e vajzavete reja, qe po ndiqnin këmba kembes pushtuesit.Ketu ka qene edhe Ramazan DAJA, eksponent i luftes Nacional-Clirimtare.
Masari nuk u kthye me, as i gjalle por dhe as i vdekur.Dimri i vitit 1944-1945, ka qene shume i ashper.Ketu plagoset edhe Masari edhe Ramazani,Masarin nuk munden ta gjejne shoket, ndersa Ramazanin e shpetuan diku ne Presheve dhe ai u kthye ne pranveren e 1945, ndersa Masari mbeti atje, neper male.Ky nuk eshte dëshmor, por nje hero i vertete, per te cilin nuk u shkrua asnjehere asgje.
Mbas kthimit te Ramazanit nga lufta, do te mbaheshin zgjedhjet e vitit 1946, dhe ai do te ishte kandidati i pare, per te gjithe zonen, mirëpo puna nuk shkoi ashtu sic e kishte menduar ai.Kur ishte partizan, ne Kosove e Metohi e Luginen e Presheves, sipas gojedhanave, shkruante letra per Tiranen, se Jugosllavet na trajtojne shume keq, konkretisht ne lidhje me ushqimin, ku arrinte puna deri aty se u jepnin per te ngrene, miser te zier sic ushqeheshin kuajt. Keto letra ne fakt binin ne doren e Koci Xoxes, nje filo jugosllav i njohur per kohen, per te cilen dhe u denua me te drejte me vone, nga autoritet e kohes (me vdekje), dhe ky qe shkaku, qe jo vetem qe nuk u zgjodh deputet, por dhe u arrestua e u burgos, per ironi te fatit, ne ate burg ku kishte qene ne vitet 1939-1940, i arrestuar nga fashistet italiane.Bashke me te ne burg ndodhej edhe nje doktorr i famshem i kohes, i quajtur “doktorr Jorgoni”, me te cilin dhe ca te tjere, rreth 29 persona organizuan arratisjen nga burgu, nepermjet nje tuneli, qe hapen per kete qellim.Pas burgosjes ne burgun e Tiranes, e transferojne ne burgun e sigurise se larte, ne Bitinske te Korces.Pas provokacioneve te gushtit 1949, thyejne perseri burgun dhe arratisen ne Greqi.Kjo e pasqyruar dhe ne filmin “njësitet guerile”.I lodhur shume nga lufta, plaget qe kishte marre ne trup dhe nga frika se do te humbiste edhe jeten, detyrohet te mergoje shume larg, ne fund te botes, ne Zelanden e Re, per te qene sa me i qete.Sipas tregimeve te se bijes, Mirela qe erdhi ne vjeshten e vitit 1991, nuk kishte pasur deshire qe te shkoje as tek xhaxhai i vet, Qamili qe ishte ne San Francisko.Shume vite pas ikjes, ne familjen e ti ketu ne Shqiperi, asnjë nuk dinte gje, se ku dhe si kishte përfunduar fati i tij.Kishte aludime te shumta, dikush thonte se ndodhej ne Brazil, dikush ne France, Argjentine etj.Por ne fakt asgje e vertete.Ne Janarin e 1974, vjen nje leter nga Zelanda e Re, nga vajza e Ramazanit, qe ishte ne ate kohe 6 vjec, dtl.1968.Ky ishte nje gezim shume i madh familjar, por qe me pas solli nje furtune, ne marredhenie me shtetin.Nazmiun e përjashtuan nga partia e hoqen nga puna dhe e derguan ne lavash, tek parku i autobuzave.Ai, ne ate kohe ishte shef i Sinoptikes, ne Laprake.Pa aresim te larte, mbeti edhe e bija, Miranda, nje nxenese e shkëlqyer e gjimnazit “Sami Frasheri”.Edhe Bilo Muratasi, i shoqi i teze Shpreses, u largua nga puna ne Ministrine e Financave, ku ishte ekonomist i larte.Nga momenti ne moment, pritej edhe internimi nga Tirana, megjithe opinionin e mire, qe kishte e gjithe familja DAJA.

Por jo me pak e ndjene kete furtune edhe familja e Aferdites dhe Rexhepit.Fryma e persekutimit ndjehej ne disa fusha te jetes, se asaj kohe si ate te punësimit (nena jone pavasisht, se ishte nene dëshmori, trajtohej me pune te renda,Fatmiri nuk shkoi me ne Elbasan, per te punuar ne metarlugji, megjithëse kishte mbaruar arsimin e mesem per kete qellim ), shkollimit (pasi mbaroi shkollen tetevjecare, Bardhylit nuk i dhane burse, megjithëse ishte nxenesi me mesatare absolute, 10), sportit (aktivizimi i Bardhylit, ne sportin e futbollit, ne klubin e Dinamos,megjithëse i talentuar, nuk u pa me sy te mire, per ceshtje biografie). Pra hija e te qenurit te pasur dhe me njerëz te arratisur, na ndiqte nga pas .Nga lidhja martesore midis tyre, linden shume fëmije, por vetëm 5 nga këta jetuan.

1.Kujtimi i dtl.18-08-1951
2.Fatmiri i dtl.22-07-1954
3.Lumturia e dtl.10-11-1954
4.Eglantina e dtl.31-05-1961
5.Bardhyli i dtl.19-01-1966

Djali i madh, Kujtimi mbas mbarimit te shkollës 7-vjeçare, i doli e drejta për ne teknikumin gjeologji-miniera, ne Përrenjas, ne vitin 1965-1966. Atëherë ishte si rregull, qe gjate kohës se pushimeve verore, nxënësit e shkollave te mesme, shkonin ne aksionet e rinise, ne vepra te ndryshme. Kujtimit i takoi, qe te shkonte ne aksionin e rinise, ne hekurudhën Rrogozhine¬-Fier.
Për fatin e tij te keq dhe te familjes, ne ditën e fundit te aksionit, humb jetën, ne një aksident ne vendin e punës, ne Rrogozhine, ne moshën 16 vjeçare. Çdo gjë thotë populli është kismet dhe ketë nuk e luan as topi.Ate te shtune, qe do te kthehej ne shtëpi,familja Daja kishte një dasem, (martohej daje Kiu (Luani)).Xhaxhai, Murati i tha qe te mos shkonte ato dy ditët e fundit, te merrnin një vërtetim nga këshilli, për te justifikuar,mbasi ishte te mërkurën ne shtëpi me dt.13-09-1967, por siç ishin brumosur te rinjtë e asaj kohe, nuk pranoi te qëndronte, duke i mbushur te dy prindërve dhe xhaxhait, se kjo nuk mund te behej, pasi unë jam shpallur aksionist shembullor, jam komandant i klasës dhe do te bëjmë edhe mbrëmjen përfundimtare, ku do te ndaheshin edhe stimujt morale, te cilat ndikonin edhe ne mbarëvajtjen e shkollës.

----------


## bardhyl.

* Biografi*

*Kujtim Rexhep HAXHIMALI* ka lindur me 18.08.1951 ne Petrele, ku mbaroi shkollen fillore dhe ate 8 vjeçare. Arsimin e mesem e filloi ne *Teknikumin Gjeologji Miniera* ne Prenjas te rrethit Librazhd me kontributet financiare te vete familjes. Mbasi mbaroi vitin e pare te shkolles ku dhe u dallua per rezultate te larta ne mesime, si e gjithe rinia e asaj kohe edhe Kujtimi ju pergjigj thirrjes se Atdheut per ndertimin e *Hekurudhes Rrogozhine-Fier*. Gjate periudhes se aksionit punoi  pa u lodhur ku dhe mori medalje nga Shtabi i aksionit. Me dt. 15.09.1967 ne pune e siper bie ne krye te detyres ne moshen 16 vjeçare duke lene hidherim te thelle mbi familjen, shoqerine dhe shkollen te cilet edukuan tek ai ndjenjen e punes, ndershmerise dhe patriotizmit. Kuvendi Popullor i asaj kohe duke vleresuar aktin e renies ne krye te detyres te Kujtim Rexhep HAXHIMALIT,dhe me propozim te *Komitetit Qendror te Bashkimit te Rinise se Punes se Shqiperise*, vendosi dekorimin e Tij: *"Me  Urdherin e Punes se Klasit te Pare "*, me kete Motivacion: 
*" Gjate kohes  qe  punoi  vullnetarisht   ne    ndertimin e    hekurudhes   Rrogozhine - Fier,  u  tregua  i pa lodhur,  shembull  i   sakrifices   dhe    vendosmerise,   punoi   ne    frontet    me te    veshtira,   per    realizimin e    detyrave   te   ngarkuara,  ku   vuri mbi   gjithshka    interesin e    pergjithshem   per   ndertimin e   kesaj   vepre   te   madhe  te   Planit    te Kater   5  Vjecar,   dhe   duke   punuar   me   vetmohim,    ra   ne  krye   te   detyres." *  

Keshilli i Komunes Petrele, me propozim  te Kryetarit  te Komunes *Z.Ylli  KUPI*  dhe me miratimin  Keshillit te Qarkut, vendosi  qe  rruges  qe te con per ne sheshin *"MAMICA"* ne Petrele ti jape emrin *"Rruga      Kujtim    Rexhep     Haxhimali"*

----------


## bardhyl.

Ne vazhdim te postimeve per qytetin e PETRELES, po ju paraqes te ilustruar edhe me foto, pamje te disa mbetjeve arkeologjike, te tubave prej qeramike, te linjes se ujesjellesit, te pakten 4 mije vjecar, qe vinte nga qyteti i Persqopit, pergjate Malit te Viles, per ne Qytetin e Petreles dhe Kalane e saj. Theksoj, se keto relike une i kam gjetur ne kopeshtin e banese sime ne Petrele, por te tilla, gjenden ne te gjithe gjatesine e rruges nga Persqopi ne Petrele. Eshte per tu vene ne dukje, se  teknologjia e perdorur ne ate kohe,  mund ta themi pa frike se  konkuron edhe teknologjite e sotme. Elementet lidhes (tubat), kane nje perpuethshmeri ideale me njeri- tjetrin, gje qe tregon mjeshterin e perpunimit te baltes, nga paraardhesit tane.

----------

